# Back on the wagon....... I hope!!!



## Stitch147 (Jul 19, 2019)

4 years ago I managed to lose 93lbs following weight watchers. I was then diagnosed as diabetic. So I focused on that and not on weight loss. Unfortunately since then I have put on about half of what I'd previously got rid of!!!
I struggle with going low carb as I struggle to stick to it. 
I've just signed up for the Our Path program, it's online and via an app with telephone support. I'm hoping it's going to give me the kick up the butt I need to get the weight back off. 
I start the program on the 29th July. 
Fingers crossed.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 19, 2019)

Not heard of that , is it through the NHS? Hope it lives up to your expectations.Be interesting to hear your feedback on the experience.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 19, 2019)

It's used and supported by the NHS and some areas will fund the 12 week program. Unfortunately not mine. I shall see how it goes.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 19, 2019)

So do you have to pay for it then?


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 19, 2019)

grovesy said:


> So do you have to pay for it then?


Yep, £7.50 a week, so about the same as what I was paying for weight watchers.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 19, 2019)

Oh, hope it helps.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 19, 2019)

grovesy said:


> Oh, hope it helps.


So do I. I'll try anything to get the weight back off.


----------



## grainger (Jul 19, 2019)

Good luck! X


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 19, 2019)

grainger said:


> Good luck! X


Thanks, will keep you updated.


----------



## SueEK (Jul 19, 2019)

Good luck Stitch, I’m sure you have the willpower to do it x


----------



## AndBreathe (Jul 19, 2019)

Hi @Stitch147 - Well done for getting back on the horse.

I'm curious about what drew you to Our Path?  Did you look at all the NHS online approve programmes?


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 19, 2019)

AndBreathe said:


> Hi @Stitch147 - Well done for getting back on the horse.
> 
> I'm curious about what drew you to Our Path?  Did you look at all the NHS online approve programmes?


I'd done a previous NHS one before and it wasn't for me as it focused on the eatwell plate. The nurse at my surgery mentioned this one to me a few weeks ago. Only just got round to looking into it.


----------



## AndBreathe (Jul 19, 2019)

Did you consider the Low Carb Programme?

https://www.nhs.uk/apps-library/low-carb-program/


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 20, 2019)

I fall off the low carb wagon very quickly. I've tried going low carb before and never stick to it. The one I'm starting includes carbs, reduced amounts and different types. I've spoken to my mentor already and she has explained a bit more around it. Just hope I can stick to it.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jul 20, 2019)

Hope it works for you Stitch, as you say low carb is not for everyone, I am doing quite well following a lowish carb diet at the moment, but know it does not suit everyone.  Good luck to you and hopefully we will both have lost some by the time we meet in Oct.  keep us updated how it goes


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jul 20, 2019)

Good luck Stitch!


----------



## Ditto (Jul 20, 2019)

Good luck. Never heard of that. I've been offered my own personal trainer and sessions at the local sports centre! I have to pay £20 and then that's it. I've agreed. Doc asked what exercise do you like doing? I said I dunno I've never done any.


----------



## Jodee (Jul 22, 2019)

Hope all goes well for you Stitch


----------

